
If you have 90% unit test coverage, you probably have some stupid tests - zipfle
https://github.com/RLuckom/unframed-works/blob/master/sandwich-test.md
======
sethammons
I feel that the post misses one major point in unit tests and coverage: you
want to verify your error paths. Without mocks or injection of some sort, how
are you to validate your error handling? I'm a big fan of integration tests
because they make sure things work. But an integration test will have trouble
forcing an error out of a dependency.

